# Please help with very shy 9 week old puppy



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello, 
My Name is Cindy. I have just joined this forum. I got a 9 week old Havanese puppy this weekend. I discovered he has not been well socialized at all. He was the "runt" and is scared of everything. We have made progress in the 48 hours which he has been in our home.... but I want to do everything I can for him while he is still young. I have read on one post that socialization is imparative from 4-16 weeks. He is way behind and I want to help him catch up without "over mothering" him and making him a whiny lap dog. 
I created a "den" for him. I have chosen to crate him in an effort to increase our chances of potty training. He finally just came out of his crate on his own to eat this morning. I then took him out 15 minutes later and he peed and pooed while walking with me in about 15 minutes. I praised him but it scared him. He walks right under my feet. So far no accidents in the house. He has done his business every time I have taken him out.

I so much want him to come into his own and experience all the true joys of his breed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I work from home and can spend a great deal of time doing whatever it is I need to do. 

Thanks,
cindy


----------



## redfeather (Mar 16, 2007)

I would advise taking him with you places as much as possible. PetSmart and Petco are good places to take him too. Just keep comforting him through it all. But as many people, noises, and such you can safely expose him to, will help. This is what we did with a rescue dog we had. She came from a home with a mentally challenged boy, and she was very frightened of everything and everyone... we just took her for walks at PetSmart every weekend. She (with time) got much - much better, and we were able to place her in a new home.

Good luck- just give him lots of love.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi and congratulations!

With socializing, we had a shy pup and was startled with loud praises/noices....just take things slow. Soft petting, offer treats for trust from other people. Things will work out. She became the most frienldy dog I have ever I had. Just keep everything fun, no harsh scolding and away from things you perceive would be frightening for a pup that was socialized properly.

Take him with you whenever you can, the different sights, noises, smells will all help. If he is terrified to walk alone, carry him some of the time. But set him down to look at things, etc. Eventually he will start to wander to see something he is curious about. (on a leash of course)

I haven't had a scared pup before, so others will jump in with suggestions.

Congrats again and welcome!

Kristy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cindy,

He's very young and just had his world turned upside down so give him a little time to adjust to all the sights, sounds and smells in his new environment. I agree with taking him with you whenever you can. I did that with Milo when I first got him. It was rare that I left the house without him and he got used to lots of different people at his own pace.

Welcome to the group and the crazy world of hav ownership. Sounds like you're off to a good start.


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

*thanks*

Thank you for such quick answers. You guys have made me feel better. I have never had a fearfull puppy before... and I was terrified he could always be like this. I live in a rural community.... but will take him every where I go. We go to the park a lot... and family gatherings on farms. I will expose him at his own pace to everything I can. 
I am going to start some basic leash work and obedience excercises next week.

Thanks again,
Cindy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just a word of caution....my vet has always advised NOT to bring my dogs to Petsmart/Petco until they were fully vaccinated. Just wouldn't want your pup to get sick. Hopefully, he will come out of his shell soon


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sure that he is just trying to figure things out....it is a big adjustment to these puppies. When we brought Jillee home we took her everywhere in her little carrier...I mean everywhere. People did not know that she was in there. We never put her on the ground until she had all her vaccines because we did not what her to get anything. But people would ask to pet her and I would gladly like them too...the more socialization the better. When I got her my breeder invited me to Ohio to meet a friend of hers and Jillee came with us.....she is very comfortable in the car...just curls up on the seat now!!!! He will come around it just takes time...oh and by the way we love pictures....and what is his name? Let us know how things are going!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy welcome to the forum and we are so glad to welcome your new baby. First of all he is a baby - so it might take time. I agree with bringing him places, but keep him in your arms & dont put him down till he has had all his shots. You dont want him to get sick, in an effort to socialize him!! That is a great start with the potty, you might want to very gently do the potty party when he goes, squat to the ground, with a treat out, and very lightly do the praising. Eventually he will be running to you for the treat after doing his potty!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cindy7 said:


> Thank you for such quick answers. You guys have made me feel better. I have never had a fearfull puppy before... and I was terrified he could always be like this. I live in a rural community.... but will take him every where I go. We go to the park a lot... and family gatherings on farms. I will expose him at his own pace to everything I can.
> I am going to start some basic leash work and obedience excercises next week.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Cindy


Cindy,

There are so many threads on here from people who had the same fear about their puppies when they first brought them home, myself included. People kept talking about how loving and interactive their dogs were and Milo was . . . well, very quiet, sort of distant and not at all the exuberant puppy he later became. After a short while his very fitting nickname became "lunatic."

You're in for a real treat with your adorable baby boy. Enjoy it, and by all means document it for us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

momof2 said:


> Take him with you whenever you can, the different sights, noises, smells will all help. If he is terrified to walk alone, carry him some of the time. But set him down to look at things, etc. Eventually he will start to wander to see something he is curious about. (on a leash of course)


Yes, of course make sure he is up to date on his 1st set of shots before putting him down in public. Forgot to mention that!

But sights and sounds of your yard, put him down and let him smell around. The front yard is totally different than the front. Leashed unless fenced in yard.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Cindy!!! he is still very young- do all the socializing you can while keeping him safe from infection till he is vaccinated-- take him with you on errands when you can, visit neighbors and friends- if they have dogs be sure their animals are vaccinated--- a day at work if you work and can bring him. all the while treating and cooing a quiet praise. cheese and cream cheese are great rewards to bring a shy dog out. Also, not sure this is good advice or not-- But here goes, Our Jasper was very shy and our puppy kindergarden teacher encouraged us to bring up his confidence by playing tug of war games and letting him win every other time. We also wanted him to interact with us more so we got a hand puppet and played with him as if the hand puppet was another puppy-- we let him wrestle with it and lightly bite it-- and it did build his confidence and got him to play with us... But he does now at two have some fear motivated aggression, I doubt this had anything to do with it-- but I wanted you to know.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is very interesting Missy, as when I did all my research for a puppy, Hananese or other, they said never let them win at tug of war, in fact dont even play the game with them as they need to see you as the alpha! It is so interesting that so many people have so many different pieces of advise, and they probably each work,. depending on the personality of the pup.
I still played tug of war, sometimes they won, sometimes I did. I am not sure it made a difference at least with my guys. I guess you just need to be sure that you never let the dog overstep in confidence that he is in charge, not you. 
Cindy, I think you guys will be fine, I bet he just needs some time to adjust to new beginnings!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

aw, I bet he'll come around soon enough. Before you know it, you'll have one happy, licky puppy on your hands who's eager to "get to know" everyone he sees. Congratulations! Post pics when you can!


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Name*

His name is Casper Sam. My 5 year old named him. He thinks everything has to have 2 names like he does. He is learning his name and address in preschool. Hopefully it will end up being Casper. I am sure it is a popular name for white dogs. I will take some pics and figure out how to add them.

He has only had the first of his series of shots. I will wait until at least round 2 oe 3 to take him around other dogs. Yes I have a fenced in back yard with a small doggie door. I figure the doggie door is a few months down the road. The doggie door was here when we bought the house.

I just put Casper in his crate for a nap and he is whining and howling to high heaven. This morning he crawled out hesitantly .... now he wants OUT. Maybe he is on his way... I forget how quickly a puppy can get spoiled.... it has been quite a while.

Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome. I am excited about being a new Hav mom. I still have a lot of the lingo to learn.

Cindy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy, how lucky for you to move to a place with a doggie door and a fenced in back yard. You moved to a place just MADE for a Hav!! I assume you let him howl in his crate?? As a new Hav mom, probably not, haha, but you will eventually have to let him work it out. Otherwise he will never got in a crate!! I love that your son gave him two names, I think that it makes him more adorable as well as your son - and now when your son gets older you have a cute story to tell him! Have fun with Casper, it is the best!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

I also recommend taking your puppy everywhere with you, just make sure he is in the bag or a carrying case. As long as his paws don't touch the ground, he can be with you everywhere. Bugsy never liked the closed in carrier, but to this day he absolutely loves his sling. It has a strap for his harness and is very secure. There are several models, the first link is the exact one that I have. It comes in two sized for dogs up to 8 lbs and larger for up to 14? Next links are similar items.

http://www.bestinshowsf.com/sling2.html

http://www.puplife.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/4678163/vpcsid/0/SFV/32255

http://www.celltei.com/petcarriers.html

Good luck,


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.. where are the pics?? lol
Ryan


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations on your new puppy. I dont have anything to suggest but I wish
you the best of luck! Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome!!! Casper Sam -- sooo cute! His behavior sounds 100% normal! I think he's just adjusting to his new home -- usually takes a few days to settle in. You've gotten some great advice!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry, not much time to post this morning. I'll be back this evening with more. Don't present an chance right now for the pup to be scared of anything. This includes people (actually large animals) bending over it and reaching down for it. When I greet a new pup I reach, palm up, in from below the pup's face. No baby talk. I'd lie down on the floor and wait for the pup to approach and then let it examine me before I would even acknowledge that it's there. Don't go after it for anything right now.

Omegas need a strong leader and right now that's what's needed most.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Tom's right. Never push a puppy, let it come to you when possible. Go to the floor and the puppy's level. No Petsmart or Petco until all shots are complete. Keep him safe and close. A lot of what you may be seeing is the change in environment. Give her time. 

My Smarty is anything other than shy. I bought her because I loved her outgoing spirit with her breeder and dam. Got her to home, she ran screaming from my husband and hid under the sofa, tucked her tail and ran from everything. She would have nothing to do with anyone other than me for the at least the first week. I was worried I had made a major mistake in my selection of a puppy.

Somewhere along the way she came out of that shell, all of a sudden ran up to DH and the rest is history. I wish she would use a little more cautions at times.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

One thing that can also help is to carry the puppy with you in one of those baby slings. Maybe a friend has one you can borrow. A friend of mine does this for her new kittens and I let my neighbor use mine for some of his new puppies and it makes a world of difference. Good luck.


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Tom and Sandi,

Thanks for the tips. Picking him up from a standing position does freak him out. He is getting much better, but it still scares him. When we go out to potty he stays right on my heels or between my feet when we stop. He snuggles up against me. When he finally calms down then he does his business,,, then is right back on my feet. When I reach down to get him he runs backwards, so I have been putting down a hand in front and behind him which has helped. I will work with him today by lieing down on the floor with palms out and see what happens. I will start kneeling outside as well. 
I have to admit I have been talking to him in pretty much soft tones and essentially baby talk. I will try to be a little firmer with him..... 

I just got a new camera... and the pics will not load. It says the files are too big. I decreased to the lowest pixels but says they are still too big. Will continue to work with them...

Cindy


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Pictures I hope*

I think I finally uploaded some pictures:::

Sorry they are so big.... how do you guys get your pictures so small????


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is sooo cute....I am sure this time next week you will see a more outgoing little pup....When Jillee came home she was attached to me...and at times today she still likes her mommy...she will whine when I am not in the bedroom with them or when I leave....but I was with Jillee since she was about four weeks old...I helped my breeder out alot with the puppies so by the time she came home was new me.....I miss that stage when they were so little...it is a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Jillee*

Here is a picture of Jillee when she was a puppy. She will be a year old April 15!!! Where did the time go. She is sleeping on one of her new beds we got last weekend at the dog show.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

One thing that helped us socialize her was when we had our fair this past summer we took her to a meet and greet. That is where people would come and pet her and learn more information about Havanes's. I would then take her around the grounds and let her hear all the different noises...I would say Good girl and praise her. Plus when I would see a police officer I would ask if they would pet her to help socialze her and they were very helpful. She is very friendly and loves people now. Just thought that may help you out. She was not on a leash but either in my arms or in her little carrier which she loved.


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you!
Jillee is precious! I really like her name. I noticed your screen name, is one of your pets also named Casper?? 
I would have liked to have gotten Casper Sam a week or 2 earlier. Well it is bath time. It is time for his second bath... wish me luck!

I am figuring out my camera... hopefully have learned how to take the smaller pictures. 

Cindy


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I really liked the movie Casper and I had an all white cat named Casper as well. Bathes are always fun...Jillee needs one today as well. We are going over to our friends house for dinner tonight and we usually bring one of the doggies...it is Jillee's turn this time...plus the kids like to play with her...they like her outfits as well!!! We took Ginger last week. Lizzie our lab doesn't go because it is just too much on her...she is getting older.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will take a picture of Jillee after her bath with her bath rope....it is too cute on her!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy7 said:


> Tom and Sandi,
> Thanks for the tips. Picking him up from a standing position does freak him out. He is getting much better, but it still scares him.
> Cindy


Think of how you would feel if a 30 ft giant scooped down and picked you up. I think you would be pretty scared too. That's kind of the perception your pup has now. But you are on the right track. Get down to his level and I am sure he will feel more secure.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Cindy your puppy is soooooo Cute. 

Did he come from a family with children? Raised in an x pen where the people bent over and picked him up under the front legs? Just asking because small children and lifting over the xpens often hurts the pup. Be patient and things will work out.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy, Casper is sooo cute!! What a face!! Dont worry, the pictures were perfect!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

Your little guy is so very cute!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I do not think that Jillee will get her bathe today...it is just too cold...so she will get a good face wash and brushing.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo was sort of an odd duck - a barker and dominant at home but yet very shy at times especially around men and in new situations .. The first vet said Socialize socialize .. In retorospect I think I went about it too fast .. but the vet insisted .. Now he is no longer our vet and I have a much more understanding one at home .. 
I would take him places - Petco and Petsmart and Cosmo was always in my arms .. I never put him down on the floor ever .. He did not like it ther . Asta used to absolutely love it he could stay forever we would look at all the fish and little critters --not Cosmo .. He always looked miserable .. so I quit going there.. 
I took him to Shopping centres and I would just walk around with him in my arms and let him look at people and things .. Sometimes I would put him in a sherpa as it seem to make him feel safer and he would look out of the mesh in the sherpa .. I would sit and have coffee with my husband and we would stay about a half an hour or so . 
I would take him to a local park and I would just sit on the park bench and let him look at people and let him see to the children playing on the swings and jungle gymns trying to expose him to the noise of small children as our children are grown .. 
When it is time I suggest taking you dogggie to a puppy class - preferably by the humane society or an AKC recommended . We have had a major discussion about Petsmart lately on another thread ..
When you sign up ask about the types of dogs enrolled before you enroll your dog . If they have a lot of bigger breeds enrolled look elswehere .. It might be too intimidating for your pupppy .. If posssible ask for the instructors phone number and call in advance and ask about how she trains and tell her you dog has issues with shyness and anxiety .
I recommend the puppy class as there is nothing like other puppies to help them socialize and they find it to be so much fun but if the dog is overwhelmed and terrified from the get go - it is just not going to work and may cause more harm than good .. The class we were in had a great instructor who handled a shy dog very well .
She was not that great with Cosmo in the beginning as he barked a lot !!
I never talked baby talk to my dogs . I talked normally to them . Cesar says we talk to much .. 
I do suggest you get a book on puppies there are a lot of good ones out there ... It will help you immensely as to what to expect and they usually have a chapter on shy dogs with helpful information .. 
It is amazing but things so improve . You might need a behaviourist just to help you over some of the rough spots .. The good news is that you have lots of helpers on this forum ..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Casper is so handsome! Excuse me, I mean Casper Sam:biggrin1:.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote: "I have to admit I have been talking to him in pretty much soft tones and essentially baby talk. I will try to be a little firmer with him..... "

Just use your normal voice like you would talk to anyone else. These dogs have an amazing comprehension for English but also can read the meaning of any unusual inflection (sp?). They can sense if you are giving them special treatment. It's actually a good sign that he comes to your heels. He needs to get his strength through you. I wouldn't push any kind of planned socialization but it would be good that he can see all sorts of things from a distance for now.

When you carry him, don't assume a protective stance such as hunching over him and enclosing him in your arms. Just hold him in a secure but matter of fact manner and go on about your business. 

Strangers and even family will come up and reach in to pet him without asking. This is not good for him right now. Explain to your family how to extend their hand palm up and from under his chin level. Also it's important that they not exude an air of caution or sympathy. It's also important that if the pup pulls back from a family member that they don't keep going after him. Have them just turn and walk away ignoring him. It's better to have them sit and ignore the pup and let him eventually come to investigate on his own. It might seem like it will take a LONG time but his curiosity will get the best of him. Ignoring is nonthreatening.

With proper handling he will get over being shy after a while. The most satisfying thing I did at the National in '07 was my time spent in the babysitting room working with shy dogs. Some of their owners were worried when I told them to meet me out in the hall and I would come take their pup rather than them leave it at the door. Several cried when they came to the door to pick up their baby and found it playing with the pack.

When we were looking for our first, we made the pilgrimages to every breeder we could find. One scared the puppies back so she could clean up. Needless to say we didnt' look back as we left there.

They're so fragile the first few months but it's no use worrying about what caused it now. You should be able to get good help on this forum. He'll be fine.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*puppy*

I would not recommend taking him to petco or petsmart...just too many germs...however, if there is a kennel club close to you, they often have socialization classes. We take our pups to Piedmont Kennel club for puppy kindergarten. They can begin at 11 weeks of age. See if there is a club in your area. Susan


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. Like I said, I live in a rural area.... no Petcos .... pretty much just Walmart, Co-Op, and the barber shop. I think the local barber shop on Saturday will be a good place to start. A good friend owns it and is really busy on Saturdays around here... with every age group. We live on a lake so he will have to get used to boat rides this summer... He is starting to bounce across the floor with his tail up! He loves Lammy Whammy treats. He is comming right along thank goodness. 

I think I will get one of those slings where he can ride on snugly on my chest. I had one for my pre-mie son and it worked great.

Thanks again,
cindy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy, that is a great idea! This way pup is safe on you, but can see people. The barber shop is a great idea. Beware though, they might fall in love and expect you to visit with Casper every day!!


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sandi, 
Sorry I forgot to answer your question. Casper comes from a house of parents with a new baby. He was born in December, the baby in November.... so the puppies did not get much handling. They were pretty much left in their X pen with their mom. Mom was really playful and happy. I did not meet the dad. The guy appologized for not telling me straight away on the phone that they were not socialized very much. I really chewed on him... told him it was HIS responsibility if he was going to be breeding dogs... etc. I made him feel really bad. He told me he had just been so busy with the new baby that he was overwhelmed.. first baby. He gave me a 3 month guarantee/refund note. If for any reason I was not happy with the puppy in 3 months I could bring it back for a full refund. He promised the other litter she had ... the puppies all turned out great. He offered to give me names but I didn't take them. I knew in my heart I was not going to bring Casper back. My son was attached the moment he saw him... as was I.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you have received a wealth of information already and hopefully he is already opening up and on his way to becoming a great family pet. It is too bad the breeder didn't plan out the breeding better- socialization is very important.

One thing I was told as a new pet owner (when I was creating my maltese monster) was to be very aware of what I was communicating. For instance, when Belle was a puppy, she was scared of bigger dogs. When she would bark, I would pick her up and pet her to calm her down talking to her softly. She did calm down so I thought I was being a good dog mom. Instead, I was communicating that I was rewarding her for being a bully and scaring the dog off. I did this at the vet and he was like "Woah, what are you doing?" He explained to me, I was rewarding the behavior I didn't want to happen. If I would have known this before I created the 4.5lb white monster  At least I learned before Dora came to the house!

Congrats and we hope to see more photos when you get settled in!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope Casper Sam is settling in with you guys....he will be just fine wants he knows a little more about you guys!!!!


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Casper The Wild Man*

Well like you guys said.... it just took a matter of days .... tomorrow will be 2 weeks and Casper doesn't even seem like the same puppy. He is romping through the house, chewing on everyone's toes, and fetching toys when you throw them..!! He loves his new open bed... and keeps all his toys and chews tucked in there. He is a great little dog.

I have to admit that I failed at my great plan to kennel him. That lasted 3 nights. He now sleeps with me. He is my little shadow. He follows me around every step I take. He is playing with my son more and more. He is so curious about every noise and evey motion in the house. He is already a great little watch dog! Its hard to believe you can love a puppy so much in such a short time. Now when he looks at my with those big eyes... I see that sparkle that only love and trust brings out in puppies... all the fear and shyness is gone.

I am having difficulty with the potty training. He pees about every 20 minutes it seems. He drinks a lot of water. I am continuing to be firm with him and saying NO when I catch him and take him outside. I am hoping it will all come together one day soon. I just can't swat him with a newspaper or anything. He has overcome so much... I will try the feeding 3 times a day next I guess. Right now he just eats when he wants.

Thank you to everyone .... you guys really helped me get through those first stressful days. I wanted so badly to do all the right things for him.... There are few things more rewarding than a happy, healthy family dog. I was so relieved when I found this forum. Most people think I am ... well nuts... when it comes to pets. I was an only child and had a peek-a-poo from age 4 until I was 21. He was my little brother.... pure and simple. He couldn't have meant more to me and my mother if he had been human. He was white like Casper. They really resemble one another. My son is an only child and I want him to have a special pal like I had growing up. So far Casper is working out perfectly. Havanese are truly a special breed.... clingy... but special!

Will post some pictures this weekend.

Cindy


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Cindy, I just caught up on this thread and as I was reading your posts I was nodding my head in recognition of the same behaviors I saw with my Tessa. It's not shyness as I originally thought and I too saw an amazing turn-around within a couple of weeks. Now she would win the "Miss Congeniality" contest.

These little guys are very sensitive to change and it takes many of them time to adjust.

Congratulations! Casper is adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great news Cindy. With the potty training- I would spend a weekend or a long weekend and devote every single second to watching Caspers every move-- (even right down times and what he did- you will begin to see a pattern) it seems like a lot-- but in the scheme of things if you can give him a good solid base and give him the guidance to make no mistakes-- the better it will be in the long run. These Havs are harder to house train than other breeds, so be vigilant now while he is a sponge about learning.

Really glad he's giving you those sparkly puppy eyes now!!!! yes more pictures please.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What great news - sounds like you've got a match made in heaven. It's so wonderful for children to have a pet - especially a sweet furbaby like a Havanese.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Cindy,
I'm so glad to hear Casper Sam (I love the name!) is coming into his own. I also know how it feels to want to do everything right and not make any mistakes - which of course isn't possible. Relax, and enjoy! Doesn't it literally bring joy into your heart as you watch him learn all of these new, fun things? I'm sure he and your son will be best buddies -- for a very long time. There's nothing like having a puppy in the house!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Cindy! Congrats on getting your little Casper. He is beautiful! The pictures aren't too big at all, so don't worry about it. The small pics you see in some people's posts are signature or avatar pictures so aren't the same as when you attach a picture file to your post to show people. We LOVE nice sized pics so we can see the Hav better! 

I'm happy to hear Casper Sam has bounced back to a normal puppy mode. Lots of work, isn't it? lol There are many, many threads on house training so you'll have to take a bit of time to search for them and no doubt find some great advice. 

You just want to be careful not to scare him should you catch him peeing in the house as it can create a nervous and even aggressive pup who might hide from you to do his business. But certainly, you want to scold and place him outside and then say 'go pee' or 'potty' or whatever phrase/command you want to keep using. 

How old is your son? Can he help with the feeding and playing, even the taking outside to go pee phase? This will allow them to bond even more. It sounds like the pup is adorable and you are totally in love. Not hard to do with these cute guys! Have fun!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote: "tomorrow will be 2 weeks and Casper doesn't even seem like the same puppy"

:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Puppy course?


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello Ans... 
I wish!!! No puppy courses around here. I did an obedience class once with a rowdy boxer about 10 years ago. I still have that experience tucked away.
I have gotten some great advice on several books to get and websites to download some puppy rearing info. 

Here are the latest pics of Casper Sam. He has some eye glare... but don't know how to fix it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, what a cutie Casper is. 
Thanks for the updated pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Casper sure is a cutie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

He's adorable !!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Soooo cute!!! He looks like a very normal pup to me, trying to kill his toys. :biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Soooo cute!!! He looks like a very normal pup to me, trying to kill his toys. :biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

He's so precious!

LOL at killing his toys!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

So cute!!! I think you should definetly bring the baby everywhere you can, just dont let him touch the floors of petsmart/etc. I got Tito a little carrier, its kind of what you put a baby in, but its for dogs. That way he was with me all the time, right on my chest. They are like $30, not a bad investment to keep the baby germ free until the shots are done.


----------



## Cindy7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Where did you get it for $30? All the ones I have seen are like $100 or so.
That would be great because I carry him now in my arms and he is a real wiggle worm wanting down on the ground. He loves every one and every animal now. He wants to play with the cats.... goats... he just POUNCES! Thank goodness my female cats are good natured. I have 3 Nigerian Dwarf goats... they just smell of him.... don't really know what he is.
We are into the extreme teething phase at the moment. He is chewing on everything. I have lamb ears, dried chicken strips, greenies.... etc. He chews on that stuff,,, but also everything he can get ahold of. I have had to "baby proof" the house again. His favorite thing to chew on is the edge of large catalogs and phone books. weird~


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a front carrier. It was not expensive and the brand is "Outward Hound". Suzy does not want to be confined in it but for the first couple of days after bringing her home she was content in it. My pouch has a place to connect her leash or collar so she cannot jump out. She might prefer a carrier with leg holes but knowing Suzy she is not likely going to want to be confined.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess I'm one of those people that thinks Petsmart or a similiar place is not a good idea. I think you would be better off for now just taking him outside to encounter as many different sounds/objects as possible. Cars, birds, people, walking on grass, pavement, gravel. Experience as much as possible. The Petsmart can wait until he's fully vaccinated. I also personally don't think carrying him around or picking him up is that good an idea. I've seen in some dogs it causes the dog to become more afraid of new encounters and always runs to the owner looking to be picked up. Seemingly to strengthen their insecurity. If no harm is going to come to him, just leave him on the ground. He can run underneath you and then come out when his curiousity gets the better of him. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh Cindy! Your Casper is darling! This is such a fun age! The hardest thing for me right now is training my friends to be low key with my guy. LOL


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Casper is a cutie pie. I always try to think that if I were moved to a new home with new people -- I would be shy and reserved also. But I think that after a few weeks if the people were just being nice to me I would realize I was in a good place. I think Casper must be like me  I try to treat them like very important guest -- and act happy about the good things and just ignore the accidents and bad behaviors. For me...that works and they seem to want to please me with the good things.

To help me with potty training, I don't free feed. I put the food out twice a day and take it up after about 15 minutes. They learn very fast to eat when it is offered -- and then you know when they probably need to go outside to poop. Since I'm a stay at home person I can also do that with the water. Cicero stands at the sink and barks once when he wants water -- and that way I knew to also take him outside shortly afterwards to pee. 

I'm looking forward to more pictures to watch him as he grows. I know Casper and your son will be "best friends" for many years.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*My shy havanese only likes small dogs*

We introduced Daisy to other small dogs. That helped with her shyness once she was fully vaccinated. Wouldn't it be great if you could find another havanese somewhere near where you live?

Daisy still does not like dogs who are larger than her unless they are very well trained. She picks up "energy" so I have to trust her on that one.

Linda


----------

